# Lemon Blue Berry Cobbler



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 cups blueberries
2 stp freshly grated lemon zest
1/3 cup of sugar
1 tblsp og fresh lemon juice
1 tsp of cornstarch
2/3 cup of flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/8 tsp of ground cardamom
1/2 cup of heavy cream

Pre heat oven to 400 degs and butter an 8 inch glass pie plate. In a bowl toss together blueberries, zest, sugar, lemon juice and corn starch until combined well and transfer to pie plate. Into another bowl sift flower, baking powder, cardamom and apinch of salt. Add cream and stir until mixture just forms a dough. drop dough in 5 mounds on blueberry mixture and bake in middle of the oven until biscuts are golden and cooked through about 25 mins. 

Serves two


----------

